# another "what algae is this" photo



## fourmations (6 Jan 2009)

hi all

heres my algae....
I have read james c's guide but am unsure what this one is

its very slimy and soft and is browny in colour
and is loving my hairgrass, its on rocks and hc also

its a new 4 week old tank that has no fish
Clive has been "mentoring me" (thanks clive)
and i am running the co2 quite high (d/c is yellow all the time more or less)

i had a bga outbreak which is under control (cleaned and not coming back so far)
but this one seems to want to hang around






rgds

4


----------



## JamesC (6 Jan 2009)

Looks like Rhizoclonium. 

James


----------



## rymoore (6 Jan 2009)

Hi fourmations,

I seem to have developed this same algae problem on my tank which is also 4 weeks old, with my hairgrass in a similar state. I'm also finding it's attaching to the substrate and clumping up at the base of the hairgrass.

Reading up on it, it does seem to be Rhizoclonium as James suggests, however I cant seem to shift the stuff! Anyone had any experience fighting this algae off?


----------



## louis_last (8 Jan 2009)

I would recommend amano shrimp, I bought three yesterday and I am literally blown away by the sheer volume of various algae they have eaten just over the course of 1 night in my tank. They ate a huge amount of Rhizoclonium that was growing over a piece of wood. Now all that's left is the BGA, how are people getting rid of this? the amano shrimp seem to take a nibble at it but then discard the stuff, I'm hoping that maybe once they've finished everything else they might eat it but does anybody know where you can get anti-biotics to nuke this stuff with in the UK?


----------

